

Show HN: Gitcuss – See Reviews of GitHub Repositories - mbrain
http://www.gitcuss.com
I just released first version of my side project, Gitcuss.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gitcuss.com<p>--What is this?<p>Gitcuss is a platform for discussing Github repositories. You can learn more about a project, library, gem or anything available on Github. Or you can leave a comment about it.<p>--Why did I created it?<p>After reading readme files of repos, I always look for last commit date and watch, star, fork counts to evaluate libraries(gems for ruby) then I decide to use it or not. But sometimes thats not enough. I want to learn what people think about it. Thats why I created Gitcuss. It was something I was looking for most of the time.<p>A Chrome plugin will be available soon for better experience.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.<p>Leave feedback on Gitcuss.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gitcuss.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;beydogan&#x2F;gitcuss
======
bbcbasic
Nice RoR project but how are you going to get traction? How is this better
then say submitting the repository to HN and discussing it here (with more
people to view it).

Infact GitHuss could instead be an engine to discover github projects that
have been discussed on HN and link to the HN discussion!

~~~
mbrain
Thank you. It doesn't have a good traction but I'm getting good feedbacks. It
was something I needed from time to time. I was saying "I wish there was
something like this" when I'm searching for Ruby gems.

For example; there are two popular gems for Github API. "octokit.rb" and
"github_api", readme doesn't give enough information I need. I want to know
what people think about that gems. That was my motivation so I built it :)

> How is this better then say submitting the repository to HN and discussing
> it here?

I will create a Chrome plugin which will embed Gitcussion comments to the
Github page of the repository. Actually, that was my MVP.

You can think Gitcussion as Product Hunt for Github repositories.

------
mbrain
Any feedback would be really appreciated. You can leave feedback on Gitcuss
[http://www.gitcuss.com/r/beydogan/gitcuss](http://www.gitcuss.com/r/beydogan/gitcuss)

------
svisser
Presumably this combines "git" and "discuss" but it now concatenates "git" and
"cuss".

~~~
mbrain
Oh, Im not a native and I had no idea about the word "cuss" until now. Should
I rename gitcuss to gitcussion or something else?

~~~
svisser
I would say so yes, something else that captures the same idea but isn't named
gitcuss.

~~~
bbcbasic
It is an awesome name. "cuss" is in the same spirit as "git":

git means "an unpleasant or contemptible person." cuss means "an annoying or
stubborn person or animal."

